# Chapel of the Holy Cross - Sedona, AZ



## icassell (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## HikinMike (Dec 5, 2010)

Interesting building. It looks a bit soft to me Ian.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 6, 2010)

very interesting 

Regards


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, gotta love the ' Church in the Rocks ' up in Sedona. That place is gorgeous! Did you see the " mansion" Across the street from the church?? Huge house... its very different lol, love that house! I cant quite put my finger on it... but the shot does look soft or over processed ( or something ).


----------



## Mecal (Dec 6, 2010)

HikinMike said:


> Interesting building. It looks a bit soft to me Ian.



agreed, does look soft.

p.s. yay Arizonans :thumbup:


----------

